# Sandable WB primer alternative instead of BIN Shellac



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking for a good sandable WB primer as an alternative for BIN Shellac. I'm needing something for preprimed trim for house remodel. I used to use SW Premium wall and wood primer, but due to Covid and they say lack of materials, it is no longer available along with so much more, BS! I think all the other paint manufactures are in the same boat. I've tried Zinsser Fast Prime 2 and Kilz Restoration, but they don't sand very well, gum up paper. Kilz Restoration says it will sand to a power but after 24hrs not getting that. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Have you tried Smart Prime (aka 123Plus)? Sandable in an hour.


----------



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

Holland said:


> Have you tried Smart Prime (aka 123Plus)? Sandable in an hour.





Holland said:


> Have you tried Smart Prime (aka 123Plus)? Sandable in an hour.


It's been awhile since I've used Zinsser 123 Plus, I had moved to SW Preprite ProBlock primer, which sands but not to a powder. I don't recall 123 plus sanding to a power. I could try a sample.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Pierson Painting said:


> It's been awhile since I've used Zinsser 123 Plus, I had moved to SW Preprite ProBlock primer, which sands but not to a powder. I don't recall 123 plus sanding to a power. I could try a sample.


benjaminmoore advance primer sands to a powder easy. stix sands to a powder. 
lenmar 1wb.200 sands amazing less than an hour, doesn't fuzz MDF and ~$20/gallon. spray only though.
centurion and other WB lacquer companies also have some 1K undercoaters that sand to powder.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Pierson Painting said:


> It's been awhile since I've used Zinsser 123 Plus, I had moved to SW Preprite ProBlock primer, which sands but not to a powder. I don't recall 123 plus sanding to a power. I could try a sample.


SmartPrime sands to powder in 1 hour. It can also be top-coated and or re-coated in one hour, however adhesion is not complete until full cure.

According to Zinsser, 123Plus is the same as SmartPrime, just packaged to sell in Box stores.

Note - It considered is a 2-coat primer if you are using it for "stain blocking".


----------



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

Holland said:


> SmartPrime sands to powder in 1 hour. It can also be top-coated and or re-coated in one hour, however adhesion is not complete until full cure.
> 
> According to Zinsser, 123Plus is the same as SmartPrime, just packaged to sell in Box stores.
> 
> Note - It considered is a 2-coat primer if you are using it for "stain blocking".


No stain blocking. Spray priming over pre-primed finger jointed pine base and casing that has been sanded, spackled to hide imperfections, dents etc. Need to prime before spraying Solo finish coat.


----------



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

Pierson Painting said:


> Looking for a good sandable WB primer as an alternative for BIN Shellac. I'm needing something for preprimed trim for house remodel. I used to use SW Premium wall and wood primer, but due to Covid and they say lack of materials, it is no longer available along with so much more, BS! I think all the other paint manufactures are in the same boat. I've tried Zinsser Fast Prime 2 and Kilz Restoration, but they don't sand very well, gum up paper. Kilz Restoration says it will sand to a power but after 24hrs not getting that. Any suggestions appreciated.


Try the BM 0253 Acrylic Enamel undercoater. Has a good price point and sands really nice. Don't let it sit on several days before sanding. It gets harder to sand the longer you wait. For new wood or preprimed doors it works great.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Benjaminmoore will have a new fast sanding primer too soon:


https://media.benjaminmoore.com/WebServices/prod/assets/production/datasheets/TDS_507/507_TDS_US.pdf


----------



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> benjaminmoore advance primer sands to a powder easy. stix sands to a powder.
> lenmar 1wb.200 sands amazing less than an hour, doesn't fuzz MDF and ~$20/gallon. spray only though.
> centurion and other WB lacquer companies also have some 1K undercoaters that sand to powder.


Just picked up a gallon of BM Advance primer to try out from my local Ace Hardware, $$$ ouch!


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

If you can find a Dunn Edwards they sell a WB product called Decoprime. Sands like lacquer.


----------



## woodcopainting (Nov 16, 2021)

PPG latex wood undercoater.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Heres the link: I think it will work perfect on preprimed stuff. SEAL GRIP Latex Wood Undercoat - Professional Quality Paint Products - PPG


----------



## celicaxx (May 29, 2015)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Benjaminmoore will have a new fast sanding primer too soon:
> 
> 
> https://media.benjaminmoore.com/WebServices/prod/assets/production/datasheets/TDS_507/507_TDS_US.pdf


Interesting. So far I've found out of all WB primers Fresh Start 046 sanded the best, so if this is an improvement to that it'd be great.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

celicaxx said:


> Interesting. So far I've found out of all WB primers Fresh Start 046 sanded the best, so if this is an improvement to that it'd be great.


benjaminmoore is doing a refresh on almost all of their primer line up. new peel bonding primer, new oil primer in place of 217 and 024 being merged into one product, N023 is discontinued, 100 long oil is going away. more to come...


----------



## The Paint Lady (Oct 10, 2013)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Benjaminmoore will have a new fast sanding primer too soon:
> 
> 
> https://media.benjaminmoore.com/WebServices/prod/assets/production/datasheets/TDS_507/507_TDS_US.pdf


Any idea on a price point for this one? Not even going to ask when, unanswerable question lately!


----------



## Iam Uprise (May 27, 2018)

Mike2coat said:


> If you can find a Dunn Edwards they sell a WB product called Decoprime. Sands like lacquer.


I've used several gallons of Decoprime and yes it does sand to a powder.


----------



## Boston Paint (Apr 16, 2021)

Although a bit hard to get hold of, and expensive at perhaps $70/gal, we have been using a product called ES Universal Prime under our waterborne Sayerlack finish. It certainly sands to powder - perhaps a little better and sooner than the BM Advance Primer, and it can be brush and rolled. Issue with latter application methods is that it isn't possible to 'hang' as much material on the surface, so coverage becomes an issue.


----------

